# A pressure washing game! Ball is in my court...



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Pressure Washing what again (1250 sqft currently in bidding)? Holy... 

I said: "Let me get back to you later" .... 
































That ball court flooring is actually clipped together and can be unclipped for removal. But is there any other way??? Not likely....  Job: Remove court floor, pressure wash, clean court floor, and return it.

I can kill the moss first (about 48 hours) then show up for the game or I can game first and apply a preventative moss killer afterwords. Or I can.... What? Got any suggestions? and what product do you find best for killing moss? 

I've been doing some research and found this: GreenCleanFX


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow, gotta remove the whole thing, pressure wash and re install? Hmmm put stakes down where all your lines are. Be sure to square it up and double check a couple different places prior to and along the way on the install. I could see that appearing to be square and easily getting away from you when its too late and having to start over. What is the substrate underneath?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Move the court to the desert or other climate where moss doesn't grow.

I accept paypal for this consulting advice.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Good point.. maybe just recommend maintenance... moss should come off pretty easily but there probably isn't a permanent fix... maybe just pressure wash it quarterly..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Julian&co said:


> What is the substrate underneath?


Concrete. 

Im not so concerned with re-installation. It's the tearing it apart that will really take the man hours. I'm thinking taking it apart in sections, 5x5 or 10x10 etc...

I only suggest removing the whole thing as I don't see any other way to accomplish this task effectively and with quality. I'll want to seal the concrete before I re-install the floor. This will help give life to the whole thing before returning to do it again.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Concrete.
> 
> Im not so concerned with re-installation. It's the tearing it apart that will really take the man hours. I'm thinking taking it apart in sections, 5x5 or 10x10 etc...
> 
> I only suggest removing the whole thing as I don't see any other way to accomplish this task effectively and with quality. I'll want to seal the concrete before I re-install the floor. This will help give life to the whole thing before returning to do it again.


Good idea with sealing the concrete. Will probably help retard the moss growth.

That's a burly beard you got going there.:thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Maybe they should play more basketball. Probably wouldn't have a problem in the first place...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Another product I have just learned about: Soda Crystals / Washing Soda / Soda Ash (Sodium Carbonate). 

I really think this is a great option. It doesn't hurt/damage anything with the acception of aluminum. Inotherwords don't use it on the roof where it would drain into aluminum gutters....


----------

